# burns me up!!



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Tarballs are washing up in key west......(last week)

Tarballs are bing found on caswell beach n.c.........(this week)

uuuuuummmm we dont think it could be related to the oil spill. duhhh

YES IT IS NUMBNUTZZZZ!! FOLKS, the oil spill was what we all see. it didnt "happen" ITS STILL FRIPPIN SPEWING OIL!!!!!!! IT IS ONGOING!!!

I bet a million the tar balls ARE from the spill.....no not the spill but a leak which ended up being a spill . a leak that could have been going on undetected for months!!! cobia showed up way early this year at obx and in record numbers!!!

believe what you will................the worst is yet to come....well, its hear, "yet to be discovered" is a better term.

the a-habs are loving this!!

THANKS FOR SCREWING THE OCEAN...................CAN I EAT A SHORT FLOUNDER NOW??


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Pogeymoe,

It has become perfectly clear that, when posting, your intentions are to upset as many people as you can. For starters, this post does not even belong in this forum. Second, do you really have to call attention to the fact that you are a blatent law breaker by mentioning that you keep and eat undersized fish in every on of your posts? Please give it a rest. I do not know if there is anything in the forum rules about this, but I can't imagine that the moderators will let you discuss that topic, in public, on their forum, for too much longer.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Not to mention he hasn't contributed anything positve, anywhere. Go try to stir up chit elsewhere.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Dude.. YOU NEED TO LEAVE!! 
P&S is no place for the anger that you show about everything that you post and reply too. Your lack of respect for laws and regulations is only surpassed by your acute ignorance.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

If I wanted to read garbage like this I would go to cnn.com. What burns me up is someone who reads about the oil spill from a liberal media's standpoint and believes it as gospel. Stop listening to and or reading CNN and their environmentalist wackos. Search on articles written by QUALIFIED scientist and then form an opinion. However, when you have a more informed opinion post it somewhere else. 

That is all...


----------



## aumark (Aug 24, 2009)

just searched tar balls here is the article.......

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
News Alerts to your Email & Cell Phone 
Breaking News 7am Headlines Noon Headlines 4pm Headlines Video Alerts 
OAK ISLAND, N.C. — Coast Guard investigators are searching for the source of tar clumps that washed ashore on a North Carolina beach.

Multiple media organizations reported Thursday that the head of the Wilmington Coast Guard unit, which investigates spills at sea, says it’s unlikely the black balls came from the massive oil leak in the Gulf of Mexico.

Coast Guard Commander John Nadeau says it’s not unusual to find tar balls that wash up on beaches. He says oil in the water from any source turns into a putty-like substance after the oil collects particles.

Nadeau says about three dozen clumps filling a half-gallon container were collected along Caswell 

you'll note in the article it is still refered to as a leak which it is. Having read this and your other recent rants. I have to agree with everyone else. This has been a great site for fishing tips and good chat. I never post but your are way out of line with the general norms posted on this site......but as they say theirs one in every crowd.......


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

pogeymoe said:


> Tarballs are washing up in key west......(last week)
> 
> Tarballs are bing found on caswell beach n.c.........(this week)
> 
> ...


It seems to me that you never have anything nice to say about anything. i mean come on now racist remarks? admiting your a poacher. gettin all my sc buddys worked up. really now? i could understand if we were in high school but were all adults here. im gonna try to be as blunt as possible without offending cant we just shut up and fish? i dont know what to think about this oil spill right now but one thing i do know is im not gonna sit here and argue with someone i dont even know. im gonna get out and enjoy fishin like its the last year im gonna do it. and i suggest you do the same pogeymoe it sounds like you could use some fresh air anyway.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

pogeymoe said:


> Tarballs are washing up in key west......(last week)
> 
> Tarballs are bing found on caswell beach n.c.........(this week)
> 
> ...


Category-A !!!!!!!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I knew the guy was trouble last year. Look up some of his very early posts about OCP.


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Mr. Moe*

You have to be the most abrasively unlikeable character we've seen in a while..but it is hard to argue with the logic in some of your posts..there is a unique wisdom hidden in your pessimism..I actually enjoy reading your views..but I feel if you dont taper down a bit you're gonna get tossed..your wit and sarcasm are welcome..but dude youre gonna have to lighten up a bit..:beer:..on me...


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

I am AL aka (Mo) too and to the guys on the pier please don't mistake me with MOE here.  I am the guy with a big European Accent and fish most of the time at State Park and once a while at other piers. Need a t-shirt that says Mo and not Moe.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

zooqi said:


> I am AL aka (Mo) too and to the guys on the pier please don't mistake me with MOE here.  I am the guy with a big European Accent and fish most of the time at State Park and once a while at other piers. Need a t-shirt that says Mo and not Moe.


are u Hungarian with a Canadian friend?

I think i might know you


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

I have a problem with oilspills and crummy unfair fish laws!! Otherwise I'm as pleasant as can be! 

Oh and Brandon, My remarks regarding ocp (since YOU brought it up) were based on a lottery to select king rig positions which was practiced under old management(well before your days). I think Dave runs a great pier and just because I am not one who finds enjoyment kingfishing in such a crowd in no way means I would or ever have insulted ocp.....like I said it is a great pier and in my opinion ,managed by the best.

For those who claim I brag about keeping under sized flounder(WHICH I NEVER HAVE DONE) you should read the conclusion of those post then MAYBE you will be informed enough to make a comment. Doing nothing on the huge issues which are real threats to fishing while trying to have some kid(unlikely even aware of size limits) arrested are ludicrous!! Pick smart fights if you REALLY want to make a difference! My posts were based on the fact that all of you were trying to lynch the guy with the undersized fish while caring less,perhaps out of ignorance,that commercial fisherman are keeping your flounder at 12".......you know, the flounder that never return as 16" fish!

Some of you got the point of my "rant". Its intention was to redirect focus from individuals who keep short fish,by ignorance of the law or otherwise, and to stop turnning a blind eye to atrocious fishey management problems....nothing more nothing less!!

I for one miss the days of limits of GOOD flounder at a once undisturbed 53rd street in cherry grove. I miss the days of menhaden schools the size of football fields when the menhaden were atleast a pound each. I am educating myself and exploring ways that I may be able to help but myself alone will NEVER help. Fisherman need to ban together and be heard when it comes to our fisheries.If we dont its downhill for good. I care! THAT IS WHY I GRABBED YOUR ATTENTION!!!!!!

For you all that totally missed the intention of my posts and NEVER READ THE CONCLUSION, sorry I made you think about fishery management. To be more angry about some dude keeping a short fish than you are about millions of gallons of oil spilling into the ocean tells me clearly that i'm speaking to a deaf congregation!!.....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now remember folks,, everyone has their own rights to speak their own mind as long as you don't insult or call others names or just cause trouble


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Shooter said:


> Now remember folks,, everyone has their own rights to speak their own mind as long as you don't insult or call others names or just cause trouble


Even if you're a poacher and fish with people who kill short flounder because they're short? And haven't posted one single positive post yet? :--| :--| :--|

He's a part of the problem not a part of the solution. No one has said the commerical regs don't need to be changed, but two wrongs don't make a right. The law is the law. 

Let me spare you the whole caps lock post of YOU'RE MISSING THE POINT!!!!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

If we're gonna delete posts let's take another look at post #13.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> Even if you're a poacher and fish with people who kill short flounder because they're short? And haven't posted one single positive post yet? :--| :--| :--|
> 
> He's a part of the problem not a part of the solution. No one has said the commerical regs don't need to be changed, but two wrongs don't make a right. The law is the law.
> 
> Let me spare you the whole caps lock post of YOU'RE MISSING THE POINT!!!!


My thoughts exactly. Especially the last part. I wish this guy would disappear. This place is too nice to have some guy purposely trying to troll.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

pogeymoe said:


> I have a problem with oilspills and crummy unfair fish laws!! Otherwise I'm as pleasant as can be!
> 
> Oh and Brandon, My remarks regarding ocp (since YOU brought it up) were based on a lottery to select king rig positions which was practiced under old management(well before your days). I think Dave runs a great pier and just because I am not one who finds enjoyment kingfishing in such a crowd in no way means I would or ever have insulted ocp.....like I said it is a great pier and in my opinion ,managed by the best.
> 
> ...


Hey partner, think you need to brush up a little on your Verbal Judo! Still don't think you have convinced anyone on this site that it's okay to break the law!


----------

